# S&w m39 / m59



## MikeyMike (Mar 25, 2012)

I am looking to buy a barrel for a S&W 39. Anybody out here with a Model 39 or 59 they want to part with for cash or trade? I really just want the barrel but will consider a 'parts' weapon as long as the barrel is serviceable. Thanks!


----------

